

"Can I get you to Series A?" - mikeleeorg
http://www.dshen.com/blogs/business/archives/can_i_get_you_to_series_a.shtml

======
ChuckMcM
This needs more visibility, the money quote is this :

"By my observations, there is a series A crunch. There are too many startups
all clamoring for series A; it is impossible for everyone to get their next
round done - there are many more seed stage startups being formed but the
number of series A funding sources has not increased by the same amount."

I've seen this in the valley too. It feels like it is getting harder to step
across from seed to series A.

